# Haunted Bayou's modest haunt



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My haunt this year looks a lot like last year. I did add a small fence around the graveyard, which kept the kids out. Stakes and twine...you can't get easier or cheaper. Added thunder and lightning and aimed the light so my tree and raven would leave a shadow on the house. Looked really good.

Put the Bride out by the walk. People played with her all night. I think she startled a few people when she went off.

Had great comments. "This is Bad Ass" was my favorite of the night. One lady brought her husband over to see the display....."I thought my yard looked good with a strobe and 4 tombstones" LOL!

It was satisfying to see people lingering on the sidewalk pointing and talking. I had a crowd at one point. People took photos and had nice things to say. Most of all they appreciated the work and enjoyed themselves.

Halloween 2008 pictures by HauntedBayou - Photobucket

Teaser pic:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't you love it when people take time to enjoy your set up? Makes all the hard work worthwhile.

I really like what you did with the garage. All those lights give it a festive air, in a Halloweeny way.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job Bayou..
I like that cross with the hands alot


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! Wish I could clean my garage out enough to use the whole thing for my display, have to settle for 1/2. Love that mourner blucky!:jol:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm digging the night shots of the garage with the gauze ghostie all glowy-looking. Nice that you have the lights running behind her so you can see through her; looks very spectral. Sweet!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice haunt. I love the cross with the hands coming up out of the ground.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work HB....I love the attack of color and activity framed by the garage door.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love it, especially all the lights in the garage. I tried to do mine this year but it was too dark.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the big skellyhead thing!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*sigh* I really need a garage.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it .I really like the hands at the tombstone,your mourining skelly,and the donna in black.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

XLNT job with your haunt, HB! I really like the way your lights look at night....beautiful.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you for the very nice comments everybody and for noticing some of the details.

I have this thing for string lights....I guess it is obvious.  

I tend to decorate for the little kids, and even some of them didn't want to come in. On the other hand, I had one little kid maybe 3 years old who didn't want to leave. His Dad practically had to drag him out. I was real happy the high school kids liked it. They are tough critics.

The garage and yard definitely have impact from the street. My yard may show up on satellite Halloween night. 

Griswold's Halloween Vacation. LOL!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Not too shabby HB! You've got some nice pieces in your collection.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job HB! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

